# BSNL PrePaid to PostPaid Conversion



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I can change my existing BSNL prepaid connection to a post paid one. I want to know the procedure.  .. I hope BSNL provides this facility.

ahem.. anybody home!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2009)

no replies!!!


----------

